# Heavy 24 am 18.06.-19.06.2011



## rdprof (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier der offizielle Thread zum diesjährigen Rennen.

Homepage: Heavy 24 - 2011


----------



## derSilas (16. März 2011)

Na dann... mal zum Austausch...

Wer ist denn dabei? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Einzelstart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gickie (20. März 2011)

hallo,

werd als einzelstarter dabei sein. planung läuft schon, aber eigentlich hab ichs als ziel erst einmal nur 24h durchfahren...ist mein erstes 24h rennen

und morgen kommt sie. die wilma  freu mich schon

@derSilas bzw. rdprof: auch dabei?


----------



## zeitweiser (20. März 2011)

Einzelstart ist in Chemnitz verdammt hart.
Durchfahren ist noch härter.
Hab es letztes Jahr nicht geschafft durchzufahren.
Die Strecke erfordert insbesondere Nachts viel Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## rtbiker1 (20. März 2011)

derSilas schrieb:


> Na dann... mal zum Austausch...
> 
> Wer ist denn dabei? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Einzelstart?


 
Bin letztes Jahr als Einzelstarter gefahren und werde auch diesmal wieder starten, war ein absolut geiles Rennen


----------



## gickie (21. März 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Einzelstart ist in Chemnitz verdammt hart.
> Durchfahren ist noch härter.
> Hab es letztes Jahr nicht geschafft durchzufahren.
> Die Strecke erfordert insbesondere Nachts viel Aufmerksamkeit.



mach mir die welt nicht so grauslig


----------



## Joscha (27. März 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Einzelstart ist in Chemnitz verdammt hart.
> Durchfahren ist noch härter.
> Hab es letztes Jahr nicht geschafft durchzufahren.
> Die Strecke erfordert insbesondere Nachts viel Aufmerksamkeit.



zustimmt, hab ich auch schon hinter mir (08 platz 6), bin allerdings quasi durchgefahren (summepause 1h). So gegen 3-4 uhr nachts war ich allerdings kurz davor abzubrechen... kopfsache...


----------



## Team-Tomic-MTB (31. März 2011)

Wir suchen noch begeisterte und motivierte MTB Radsportler für das Heavy 24th in Chemnitz/ Rabenstein am 18. - 19.06.2011. Du möchtest gern mitstarten und bist noch teamlos? Melde dich!

http://www.Tomic-mtb.de


----------



## derSilas (5. April 2011)

@gickie:

Natürlich, letztes jahr im 4er Team, dieses Jahr Einzelstarter.

Ziel ist allerdings nicht, die 24h durchzufahren, sondern möglichst angenehm möglichst weit zu kommen. Und wenn ich die härtesten Zeiten verschlaf, soll mir das auch recht sein.


----------



## rtbiker1 (1. Mai 2011)

endlich ist der Baum weg  ein Dank dem fleißigen Waldarbeiter


----------



## rdprof (2. Mai 2011)

Wir  fÃ¼hren auch in diesem Jahr wieder unsere bekannte Info-Runde zum 2011er  Rennen und der Streckenplanung am Parkplatz des Stausees durch. Hier  habt Ihr die MÃ¶glichkeit Eure Fragen los zu werden, Infos zur Strecke zu  stellen und dieses kennen zu lernen oder auf der Strecke zu trainieren â  egal ob Ihr am Rennen aktiv teilnehmt oder nur einmal sehen wollt, was  Eure Freunde, Verwandten oder Teamfahrer im Rennen erwartet.

Aus diesem... Grund werden wir an folgenden Terminen bei akzeptablem Wetter an der Strecke sein und die Strecke des HEAVY 24 - 2011 befahren.

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Stausee in der NÃ¤he der Einfahrt auf die erste Gerade.

Treff jeweils ab 18.00 Uhr â Abfahrt auf die Runde ca. 18:45 Uhr!!!

Termine:		04.05.2011 (nur Befahrung mit Guide)
		11.05.2011
		25.05.2011
		08.06.2011
		15.06.2011

Bei  diesen Terminen kÃ¶nnen wir Eure Fragen beantworten und gerne Eure Tipps  und Anregungen entgegennehmen. Das Tempo dieser Runde legen die  Teilnehmer fest, wobei sicher keine neuen Streckenrekorde aufgestellt  werden sollen. (2010: 14:40 Min)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmuffo (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Schlamm-Freundinnen 

Wir sind ein 8er Mix-Team und suchen noch eine weibliche Fahrerin, da eine von unseren Feeen leider ausfällt. Wir fahren zum 3.Mal mit und sind gar nicht mal so schlecht. (waren immer beim Kampf ums Podium mit dabei ;-))

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Antworten . 
Mail bitte an:  
[email protected]

viele Grüße,

Chris


----------



## kuota-chemnitz (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Team kuota-chemnitz.de sucht noch Hobbyfahrer und -fahrerinnen für ein 8er-Team, die sich der Herausforderung eines der schönsten 24-Stunden-Rennens stellen wollen. Unter dem Motto dabei sein und das feeling eines solchen Rennens erleben, wird dieses Team an den Start gehen. Angeführt wird dieses Team von einen unserer Teammitglieder, der bereits auf zwei 3. Plätze in der Einzelwertung aus den vergangenen Jahren zurückblicken kann. 

Wir freuen uns auf eure Meldungen

Gruß 

Team kuota-chemnitz.de​


----------



## corefire (10. Mai 2011)

so, meine startgebühr müsste allmählich eingangen sein. bin schon gespannt darauf mich auf der meldeliste zu finden 

fahre natürlich starrbike & singlespeed, die streckenführung kommt dem ja sehr entgegen. wie läuft das da eigentlich mit der "kuriosen" wertung?


----------



## derSilas (15. Mai 2011)

@corefire:

Mit dem Surly aus deinem Album als Einzelstarter in Chemnitz? Kriegt nen Platz bei "Dinge, für die ich nicht hart genug bin." Respekt.
Ich sag mal Hallo, wenn ich dich seh, müsste ja auffallen.


----------



## corefire (15. Mai 2011)

ja gerne, ich grüß auch zurück, will ja bloss durchhalten und hab die zeit dafür.

klar mit dem surly, extra dafür gebaut  hab jetzt sogar so einen eckligen flaschenhalter dran, vlt. gibt es ja verpflegungspunkte an der strecke (keine ahnung)


----------



## mete (15. Mai 2011)

Ich suche noch einen Platz in einem 4er Team. Wenn also noch jemand gesucht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (19. Mai 2011)

@corefire

keine Verpflegungspunkte an der Strecke, nur direkt im Wechselbereich. Mehr braucht man bei ner 9km Runde auch nicht, denke ich.


----------



## corefire (21. Mai 2011)

ah, danke für die info, also ist im wechselbereich eine verpflegungsstation wo ich mir immer mal ne flasche wasser greifen kann. wunderbar.


----------



## Bike_Atze (22. Mai 2011)

Durch die Streckenänderung dieses Jahr wurden schon wieder zwei schöne und vor allem abwechslungsreiche Trailstücken durch Waldautobahnen ersetzt...solangsam stell ich mir die Frage warum Rennräder noch verboten sind! Leider hat die Strecke so nicht mehr viel mit MTB zu tun, allein die ersten 4km sind jetzt durchgänig ein breiter Hauptweg ohne etwas Abwechslung...Langweiliger gings nun wirklich nicht mehr!


----------



## corefire (22. Mai 2011)

danke für die info, also schraub ich mir 28" felgen mit 1,5" reifen drauf...


----------



## kreuziger (22. Mai 2011)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> Durch die Streckenänderung dieses Jahr wurden schon wieder zwei schöne und vor allem abwechslungsreiche Trailstücken durch Waldautobahnen ersetzt...solangsam stell ich mir die Frage warum Rennräder noch verboten sind! Leider hat die Strecke so nicht mehr viel mit MTB zu tun, allein die ersten 4km sind jetzt durchgänig ein breiter Hauptweg ohne etwas Abwechslung...Langweiliger gings nun wirklich nicht mehr!


 
wofür wahrscheinlich die veranstalter nicht wirklich  viel  können.
einer meiner teammitglieder war  vor zwei wochen schonmal  mittwochs mit zum  strecke abfahren und hat mir leider auch  berichtet das einge  schöne abschnitte rausgenommen und durch waldautobahnen ersetzt wurden, wobei bei den änderungen der forst wohl auch seine dreckigen  finger  im spiel hat. so wurde wohl das erste kurze stück  monopfad kurzerhand zur  jagdschneisse erklärt.


----------



## silv1711 (22. Mai 2011)

Wie krass sind denn die Änderungen?  Welche Trails fehlen denn? Das Schöne Bergabstück mit dem Sprung etwa? Ist die Strecke schon mal jemand abgefahren?


----------



## andy_j (22. Mai 2011)

Neuer Streckenplan: http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de/images/stories/bilder/Strecke.jpg

Es gibt zwei Veränderungen:
Der erste Singletrail (nach den zwei den Senken auf dem Forstweg geradeaus) entfällt und am Wildgatter wird wohl jetzt auch nicht mehr gefahren, stattdessen geradeaus und dann zurück. Sieht so aus, als hätten wir jetzt 95% statt 90% Forstweg...


----------



## rdprof (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Starter des HEAVY 24 â  2011.

GrundsÃ¤tzlich freuen wir uns Ã¼ber  Eure Diskussionen und Anregungen â natÃ¼rlich auch hier im Forum. 

Zu den geplanten StreckenÃ¤nderungen  hier einige Hintergrundinformationen, damit Ihr unsere Entscheidungen besser  nachvollziehen kÃ¶nnt:

Bei der StreckenfÃ¼hrung mÃ¼ssen wir  immer den Spagat zwischen verschieden Meinungen, dem KÃ¶nnen der Fahrer, den  genehmigenden Institutionen und nicht zuletzt der Sicherheit und Absicherung fÃ¼r  Euch als Starter machen. Es gibt immer Starter denen die Strecke zu leicht â  aber auch andere Starter den die Strecke zu technisch ist. Wir wollen und mÃ¼ssen  aber auch ohne Probleme im Ernstfall mit Rettungsfahrzeugen an alle Teile der  Strecke kommen um bei einem Unfall eine bestmÃ¶gliche Versorgung gewÃ¤hrleisten zu  kÃ¶nnen. Weiterhin sollen alle Starter â Profis wie Hobbyfahrer â die Chance  haben, 24h auf dem Kurs zu Ã¼berstehen.

Die erste Ãnderung (Pferdeweg)  hÃ¤ngt schlicht von der Genehmigung ab. Gleich Vorab â die Zusammenarbeit mit dem  Forst bzw. dem zustÃ¤ndigen RevierfÃ¶rster ist gut und wir konnten bisher immer  eine fÃ¼r alle Seiten annehmbare LÃ¶sung finden! FÃ¼r den Forst gibt es keine  Verpflichtung uns die Nutzung zu genehmigen. Da das TeilstÃ¼ck mit der Lichtung  eine Jagdschneise ist, haben wir gemeinsam mit dem Forst die Strecke in diesem  Bereich verlegt.
(Nicht zu vergessen ist bei solchen  Dingen immer, das uns der Forst die gesamte Nutzung verwehren  kÃ¶nnte!!!)

Die zweite StreckenÃ¤nderung (Zaun  am Wildgatter durch die Schlammkuhle) dient ausschlieÃlich Eurer Sicherheit. Im  vergangenen Jahr gab es in dieser Senke zwei schwere UnfÃ¤lle, bei denen schwere  Verletzungen die Folge waren. Da wir keine MÃ¶glichkeit haben diesen  Unfallschwerpunkt zu entschÃ¤rfen, haben wir uns entschieden diese Stelle im  Streckenverlauf zu verÃ¤ndern.

Ihr habt ja als MTB-Fans trotzdem  noch den Singletrail zur zweiten Zeitmessung, das BergstÃ¼ck Ã¼ber den Schlammweg  und die Abfahrt zum Stausee in der NÃ¤he des Wildgatters. 

Wir hoffen auf Euer VerstÃ¤ndnis im  Bezug zu der neuen StreckenfÃ¼hrung und versuchen einen Kurs zu finden der so  vielen AnsprÃ¼chen wie mÃ¶glich gerecht wird.

 Euer HEAVY 24 - TEAM


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Mai 2011)

Die Entscheidung ist absolut nachvollziehbar.
Die beiden Unfälle im letzten Jahr hätten auch schlimmer enden können, warum auch immer.
Die Sicherheit geht vor und auch mit den Änderungen wird die Strecke genug Abwechslung bieten.


----------



## Torschti (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

seid der Runde am Samstag und den News zur Streckenführung und Veranstaltung selbst ist bei uns eine heiße Diskussion entbrannt. Die Sicherheit geht vor, alles klar. Das ist auch unser Credo - alle sollen nach 24 Stunden gesund im Ziel ankommen!!! Damit sind die Entscheidungen bzgl. Streckenänderung zu unterstützen.
Leider wurde aber auch mitgeteilt, dass dem Fahrerlager in diesem Jahr kein Strom zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Ich hoffe das ist eine *falsche Info*!!!
Unter dem Punkt Ausschreibung/Teilnahmebedingungen wurde eine Grundversorgung für das Fahrerlager zugesagt. Ich sehe dies auch als wichtig an, denn wie sonst soll man in der Nacht Akkus für die Lampen nachladen, denn eine ausreichende Beleuchtung ist laut den v.g. Bedingungen gefordert, ansonsten wird man für die Zeit aus dem Rennen genommen. Ich denke aber auch, das Licht für die Sicherheit in der Nacht ein wichtiger Faktor ist. Auch führt das Fehlen von Strom doch nur dazu, dass man sich mit Notstromern eindeckt, die dann die ganze Nacht rumdieseln. An Schlaf und Ruhe für einige Fahrer ist dann wohl nicht mehr zu denken. Kein Schlaf - keine Konzentration. 
Ich hoffe das es sich hier wirklich nur um ein Mißverständnis handelt und die Orga dies hier aufklären kann. Danke.
Dann wünsch ich allen Mitstreitern noch viel Spaß in der Vorbereitung und auf ein schönes faires Rennen.

Torschti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rdprof (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

zum angesprochenen Thema Strom wird es dieses Jahr folgende Regelung geben:
Die Grundversorgung mit Strom für die Teams wird innerhalb des Fahrerlagers sichergestellt, d.h.: Bereich Wechselzone und Veranstaltungsfläche. Zusätzlich werden in den Zeltplatzflächen der Einzel- und Zweierteams Stromverteiler stehen. Was den Einzel- und Zweierteams vorbehalten ist. Es wird nicht wie im Vorjahr für die 4er und 8er Teams  Strom auf dem Zeltplatz zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Begründung: Wir werden den Anforderungen am Strombedarf durch die schlechte Infrastrukur vor Ort nicht gerecht. 

In den Ausschreibungen ist klar geregelt zu welchen Zeiten, bei Ruhestörung Notstromer etc. abzustellen sind. Aus Erfahrung heraus haben sich die Teams untereinander angagiert. So das es nie zu großartigen Problemen gekommen ist.

Vielleicht hat jemand andere konstruktive Lösungsvorschläge? Wir würden uns sehr freuen!


----------



## rtbiker1 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
zum Thema Streckenänderung meine ich, dass es nie gelingen wird, eine "sichere" Streckenführung zu finden. Dass es im letzten Jahr diese Stürze gab, ist sehr bedauerlich. Allerdings kann das auch auf anderen Abschnitten passieren, z.B. in der Kurve zur 2. Zeitmessung, wo der Baum rechts der Strecke bei dem hohen Tempo manchmal bedrohlich nahe kommt . Oder die Abfahrt mit dem Sprung, die auch nicht ohne ist. Werden solche Abschnitte im nächsten Jahr fehlen, falls es diesmal dort einen Sturz gibt? Ich bin den Abschnitt am Wildgatter (Schlammkuhle) heute erst gefahren, es ist weitgehend trocken und sehr gut fahrbar. Ich denke, jeder Fahrer, und natürlich auch Fahrerin, sollten ihr Können selbst einschätzen und das Tempo entsprechend der Situation wählen. Ich würde es sehr bedauern, wenn die "Schlammkuhle" wirklich nicht gefahren würde, jedenfalls bei trockenem Wetter.


----------



## elmuffo (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Schlamm-Freundinnen 

Wir sind ein 8er Mix-Team und suchen noch 2 weibliche Fahrerin, da mittlerweile 2 von unseren Feeen leider ausfallen. Wir fahren zum 3.Mal mit und  sind gar nicht mal so schlecht. (waren immer beim Kampf ums Podium mit  dabei ;-))

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Antworten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
Mail bitte an:  
[email protected]

viele Grüße,

Chris


----------



## silv1711 (28. Mai 2011)

rdprof schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum angesprochenen Thema Strom wird es dieses Jahr folgende Regelung geben:
> Die Grundversorgung mit Strom für die Teams wird innerhalb des Fahrerlagers sichergestellt, d.h.: Bereich Wechselzone und Veranstaltungsfläche. Zusätzlich werden in den Zeltplatzflächen der Einzel- und Zweierteams Stromverteiler stehen. Was den Einzel- und Zweierteams vorbehalten ist. Es wird nicht wie im Vorjahr für die 4er und 8er Teams  Strom auf dem Zeltplatz zur Verfügung gestellt.
> ...



Ich finde es nicht so toll, das der Strom den 4er und 8er verwehrt wird. Es wird wohl so kommen, das ständig Notstromaggregate laufen. Und ich glaube auch , das sich das wohl niemand verbieten lassen wird. Schließlich sollte wenigstens eine Grundverdsorgung, wie in den letzten Jahren möglich sein. Dies hat zwar immer wieder zu Ausfällen geführt, weil manche ja die unmöglichsten Dinge an hatten, aber in großem und ganzen hat es doch funktioniert. Ich hatte auch schon andere Veranstaltungen besucht( Duisburg, München, Sulzbach) und auch da war Strom für alle da und die Gegebenheiten war da auch nicht besser. Ich habe immer noch Hoffnung, das der Veranstalter dies in den Griff bekommt. Und falls nicht werden wir uns wohl an die lärmenden Notstromern gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## andy_j (28. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde die Entscheidungen der Veranstalter bzgl. Strecke und Strom nachvollziehbar und ich denke/hoffe dass man mit der Situation auch selbst nicht zufrieden ist und spätestens für 2012 Verbesserungen anstrebt/umsetzt. Ich finde es auch gut, dass der Veranstalter hier im Forum aktiv ist, aber warum erfährt man solche Sachen wie Streckenänderung und Stromrationierung hinten herum über Dritte??? Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit die Streckenbesichtigung mitzumachen oder ständig hier im Forum mitzulesen und der eine oder andere wird am Samstag eine böse Überraschung erleben... Jeder neue Sponsor wird mit einem Newsletter angekündigt, aber die wichtigen Dinge erfährt man nicht per Mail, warum? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, auch ich kenne genug andere Veranstaltungen und weiß dass ihr einen guten Job macht, aber für das nicht unwesentlich erhöhte Startgeld erwarte ich auch dass das Rennen einen Schritt nach vorn macht und nicht zwei zurück (anspruchslosere Strecke und weniger Stromversorgung).


----------



## Medic-BHD (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche noch ein 4er oder 8er Team wo ich vielleicht noch Mitfahren könnte!?!?!

Hat da wer noch bedarf??

Ride on...


----------



## Virginia (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Medic,

probiere es einmal bei Kuota. Das letzte Mal waren sie noch auf der Suche.
http://www.kuota-chemnitz.de/team/?page_id=72


----------



## racing_basti (30. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine Meinung zu ein paar Themen:

*Streckenverlauf:* Wenn man Teile der Strecke nicht genehmigt bekommt, dann lässt sich daran nichts ändern und da muss auch nicht viel diskutiert werden. Wenn ein Teil aber "aus Sicherheitsgründen" gestrichen wird, dann hätte man sich doch auch überlegen können wie man dort einfach die Unfallgefahr verringert. Bisher war es am Wildgatter doch so, dass man mit ca. 50km/h in die Wurzelpassage eingebogen ist. Wenn jemand gestürzt ist dann ist das dort eben mit hohem Tempo passiert. Da wäre meine herangehensweise gewesen diesem Streckenabschnitt einfach die Geschwindigkeit zu nehmen. Schon vor der Einfahrt liese sich doch bestimmt eine kleine Schickane einbauen, so dass kein Fahrer mit >20km/h zum Wildgatter einbiegt. Statt dessen wird jetzt mit ca. 60km/h weiter auf dem Schotterweg gefahren um dann die doch recht enge Linkskurve anzubremsen, ich hoffe dort passiert nichts, gerade in der ersten Runde.

*Stromversorgung:* Ich fand es interessant das ganze erst hier im Forum zu lesen und danach über den Newsletter zu erfahren, dass für 4er und 8er Teams kein Strom zur Verfügung gestellt wird. 
Wird das gesamte Fahrerlager jetzt irgendwie zentral ausgeschleuchtet, oder ist es dann in der Nacht einfach mal dunkel - wenn dann zwischen 0 und 4Uhr die Stromerzeuger ausgemacht werden müssen?
Wenn die Infrastruktur nicht mehr her gibt, wieso werden denn dann die zur Verfügung stehenden Startplätze immer mehr?

Also lieber mehr *Qualität stand Quantität*.

Aber ich denke einige Probleme werden sich nächstes Jahr von selbst erledigen - wenn einfach weniger Fahrer von sich aus den Spaß noch mitmachen wollen. Sorry, aber so wie es sich jetzt abzeichnet fand ich sogar das erste Jahr gelungener als nachts irgendwann mal das Buffet etwas spärlich wurde.


----------



## Platschus (4. Juni 2011)

*An die Veranstalter!*



Ich war bei allen 4 Rennen bisher dabei und bin nun am Überlegen ob ich überhaupt mitfahr oder nicht.

Die Absprachen zum Verlauf der Strecke müssen doch wohl vor der Ausschreibung stattfinden. Bei den doch recht hohen Meldegebühren (durchaus gerechtfertigt) möchte man schon bei der Anmeldung wissen, was einem dafür geboten wird.


Rein statistisch gesehen ist doch klar, dass bei 290 Fahren auf der Strecke über 24h Unfälle passieren! Die meisten Ortsansässigen haben im Vorfeld die Gelegenheit die Strecke im Hellen, im Dunklen, trocken oder verschlammt kennenzulernen und somit Ihr Fazit für`s Rennen zu ziehen. Das ist doch kein *Häkelkurs! *
Die wenigen anspruchsvollen Stellen sollten auf jeden Fall bleiben!

Und auch die Regelung zur Stromversorgung ist eher unglücklich! Wieso brauchen 1er und 2er Teams Strom und der Rest nicht! Das ist eine Serviceleistung, welche mit der Gebühr abgegolten wird. Da Unterschiede zu machen, versteh ich nicht.
Also bitte stellt ein ordentliches Rennen für alle Fan`s des MTB auf die Beine oder laßt es einfach sein!



Platschus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gickie (4. Juni 2011)

mal eine grundsätzliche Frage

Chemnitz ist ja mein erstes 24h Rennen -> kommt ich dabei mit einem Akku der Wilma 7 aus? oder soll ich mir noch einen kleinen zum "zwischenladen" besorgen?

bzw. mit welchen Reifen seid ihr am Start? 2.25, 2.15?!


----------



## rtbiker1 (4. Juni 2011)

Platschus schrieb:


> *An die Veranstalter!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was die Strecke betrifft, sprichst Du mir aus dem Herzen  Beim Strom muss man aber schon differenzieren, wenn einige 4er oder 8er Teams den halben Haushalt am Start haben, während die 1er bzw. 2er Teams halt mehr auf Strecke sind und so logischerweise weniger verbrauchen. Wie Du ja selbst erfahren hast, war halt deshalb oft kein Strömling mehr übrig...


----------



## Anto (5. Juni 2011)

gickie schrieb:


> mal eine grundsätzliche Frage
> 
> Chemnitz ist ja mein erstes 24h Rennen -> kommt ich dabei mit einem Akku der Wilma 7 aus? oder soll ich mir noch einen kleinen zum "zwischenladen" besorgen?
> 
> bzw. mit welchen Reifen seid ihr am Start? 2.25, 2.15?!



Sofern du als Einzelstarter fährst brauchst für ca. 6 Stunden Licht. Da sollte eine Akkuladung reichen, wenn die Lampe nicht ständig auf 100% läuft (was auf den vielen Abschnitten mit Forstwegen auch nicht nötig ist). Ersatzakku/ -lampe sollte trotzdem dabei sein. Fällt dein Licht aus, warum auch immer, wäre das Rennen gelaufen.

Zur Reifenwahl: kleinstollig und nicht zu breit


----------



## derSilas (5. Juni 2011)

Hm, ich würde mal eher mit 8h rechnen. Der Veranstalter wird sicher gg 21 Uhr die Lichtpflicht einführen und bis 5 würde ich schon rechnen...

Reifen - jedenfalls wenns trocken bleibt - irgendwas was gut läuft. 2,1 oder so. Wenig Höhenmeter und die Wurzelpassagen am Ende lassen sich schon glattbügeln.


----------



## gickie (5. Juni 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> Sofern du als Einzelstarter fährst brauchst für ca. 6 Stunden Licht. Da sollte eine Akkuladung reichen, wenn die Lampe nicht ständig auf 100% läuft (was auf den vielen Abschnitten mit Forstwegen auch nicht nötig ist). Ersatzakku/ -lampe sollte trotzdem dabei sein. Fällt dein Licht aus, warum auch immer, wäre das Rennen gelaufen.
> 
> Zur Reifenwahl: kleinstollig und nicht zu breit



Stimmt, auf eine defekte Lampe hab ich noch nicht gedacht  werd mir noch eine ausleihen..

Reifen: das heißt eigentlich 2.15er Racing Ralph/RocketRon (bin schwalbe-verseucht) sollte reichen, wenns nicht allzu dreckig/naß wird.

Wie schauts da eigentlich aus, wenn jetzt mein Rad einen gröberen Defekt hat, und ich ein Ersatzrad mithabe. Muss ich dann den Chip UND die Startnummer wechseln, oder reichts für ein/zwei Runden, wenn ich nur den Chip aufs Ersatzrad hänge?! bzw. besteht die Möglichkeit von zwei gleichen Startnummern (wohl eher nicht)


----------



## Streckenchef (6. Juni 2011)

ich hätte auch mal ne fraeg weil ich in der ausschreibung nichts finden kann. darf man mit nem crosser starten? wäre gut...
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (6. Juni 2011)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> ich hätte auch mal ne fraeg weil ich in der ausschreibung nichts finden kann. darf man mit nem crosser starten? wäre gut...
> grüße



Darfst Du prinzipiell seit Zulassung der 29er MTBs zu Rennen, allerdings: Mindestreifenbreite am MTB 1,5" (38mm) und das passt in die meisten Crosser nicht mehr rein . Alles, was über einen Furious Fred hinausgeht ist auf der Strecke übrigens übertrieben, vor allem mit den neuen Änderungen.


----------



## Rundendreher (6. Juni 2011)

In der Ausschreibung gibt es die Teilnahmebedingungen als Download. Dort steht das Crosser nicht zulässig sind.


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2011)

Rundendreher schrieb:


> In der Ausschreibung gibt es die Teilnahmebedingungen als Download. Dort steht das Crosser nicht zulässig sind.



Joar, nur ist alles mit 1,5" breiten Reifen und 26/28" ein MTB. Beschränkungen bei der Lenkerform gibt es nicht.


----------



## corefire (7. Juni 2011)

wie sich das so liest wär es einfacher das ganze rennen gleich auf dem parkplatz stattfinden zu lassen. die zuschauer würden mehr sehen und licht wär auch kein stress mehr. in münchen wird auch nur 24h im kreis auf asphalt gefahren. für mtb konformität könnte man ja ein wenig laub auf den weg harken lassen...


----------



## rdprof (7. Juni 2011)

Liebe Starter der vergangen Jahre, Radfahrer, Freunde und Besucher des HEAVY-24!

Bis zum diesjaehrigen Rennen sind es nur noch 10 Tage. 

Die Anmeldung ist seit gestern geschlossen und wir freuen uns auf aktuell 230 gemeldete Teams mit 836 Fahren. Hierzu kommen sicher noch einige Nachmeldungen. Somit begrueÃen wir wieder mehr Starter als in den vergangen Jahren und hoffen darauf, dass die Rekorde des vergangen Jahres fallen und wieder neue Rekordmarken aufgestellt werden. Zur Erinnerung: 2010 wurden 11.809 Runden und in Summe ueber 102.000 km gefahren. Die Gewinner in der 4er und 8er Wertung fuhren jeweils 82 Runden und der Gewinner im 1er stemmte unglaubliche 65 Runden in den Wald.

Wir sitzen gerade ueber der Zeltplatzuebersicht fuer das Fahrerlager und stellen den Lageplan schnellstmoeglich zum Download auf unserer Homepage bereit. Hierzu erhaltet Ihr aber auch wieder eine Info per Newsletter.

Strom:
Uns ist voellig klar (auch aus eigener Rennerfahrung), wie wichtig die Grundversorgung mit Strom fuer Euch als Starter waehrend der HEAVYsten 24h ist.  Deshalb haben wir uns entschieden, zwei weitere Generatoren an den Standflaechen der 4er und 8er Teams zu stellen, an denen Ihr Euch mit eigenen Stromkabeln mit Saft versorgen koennt. Die Standplaetze der Generatoren werden auch in der Zeltplatzuebersicht verzeichnet sein! ABER AUCH HIER GILT: diese Stromversorgung hat Grenzen und dient vorrangig dem Aufladen der Akkus!  Wenn in diesem Jahr also wieder einige Teams nicht ohne Fernseher, mehreren Wasserkochern, Kaffemaschinen, Kuehlschraenken und sogar Klimaaggregaten ueber die Runden kommen, koennen wir auch nichts mehr tun. Wenn die Generatoren sich wegen Ueberlastung ausschalten, sind alle angeschlossen Teams ohne Saft â also bitte auch hier nicht nur an sich selbst, sondern an alle denken. Wie bereits in den Infos A-Z beschrieben, koennen sich die Teams trotzdem mittels eigener Stromgeneratoren mit ausreichend Saft fÃ¼r die verschiedenen Beduerfnisse versorgen â wenn der Fernseher eben doch mit muss.

Damit Ihr und Eure Besucher noch mehr vom Rennen und der Strecke erleben koennt, haben wir in diesem Jahr eine 12 Quadratmeter Videoleinwand fuer Euch auf der Hauptbuehne aufgebaut. Hier werdet Ihr Impressionen von der Strecke sehen.

SCHAUT UNTER:    www.mtb-chemnitz.de

Meldet auch Eure Teampartner auf unserer Homepage fÃ¼r den Newsletter an. Euer Team ist dann ab sofort immer auf dem neuesten Stand!!!

Euer HEAVY 24 - TEAM


----------



## Hoppser (7. Juni 2011)

... dass nenne ich einen agilen & flexiblen Veranstalter 
Allen ein gutes Gelingen & tolle Zeit.

Gruß & Ciao, 
a.NRW


----------



## Medic-BHD (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt mich nochmal Anbieten. Suche noch ein 4er oder 8er Team!!!!

Ride on....


----------



## andy_j (7. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=136576@rdprof

Sehr gute Entscheidung!
Das ist denke ich das Beste für alle. Als Solist oder 2er-Team hat man genug mit sich selbst zu tun, da ist die separate Stromversorgung ein guter Weg, somal die Übeltäter mit den TV-Geräten wie erwähnt zum größten Teil im Lager der 4er- und 8er-Teams zu suchen sind.


----------



## gickie (10. Juni 2011)

gickie schrieb:


> Wie schauts da eigentlich aus, wenn jetzt mein Rad einen gröberen Defekt hat, und ich ein Ersatzrad mithabe. Muss ich dann den Chip UND die Startnummer wechseln, oder reichts für ein/zwei Runden, wenn ich nur den Chip aufs Ersatzrad hänge?! bzw. besteht die Möglichkeit von zwei gleichen Startnummern (wohl eher nicht)



Hat wer eine Ahnung?!


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Juni 2011)

wenn du ins fahrerlager musst, wirste doch wohl die zeit haben 5 kabelbinder zu lösen und sensor und Starnummer zu wechseln oder?
<1min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joern-mtb-24 (13. Juni 2011)

gickie schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Ahnung?!


wenn du die startnummer schnell wechseln willst hilft klettband. 
die flauschige seite an vier stellen an die räder vorne (bremse + brems- oder schaltkabel),
die haklige seite an die startnummer tackern (tacker mitnehmen nicht vergessen!!)

das geht super schnell und hält!!


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (13. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Transportplatz für mich + zwei Räder zum HEAVY24 aus Richtung Berlin frei?
Oder kennt jemand jemanden, der einen kennt, der Platz hat, mich mitzunehmen? 

Samstag früh oder Freitag. egal


und danach zurück bitte 
führerschein wäre vorhanden, falls noch ausrüstung fehlen sollte  -die wäre auch vorhanden

gruß,
jörn


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo MTB-Chemnitz Team,

ich habe auch noch eine Anmerkung im Vorfeld. Letztes mal gab es einige übermotivierte Fahrer die das Verpflegungszelt mit der Wechselzone verwechselt hatten  und (im besten Fall) laut brüllend und rempelnd durch das Zelt wüteten.  Dieser Irrtum ist wahrscheinlich der enormen Sauerstoffschuld der vorangegangenen Höchstleistung der Topsportler geschuldet.  Allerdings ist es nicht schön als Einzelfahrer/Zweierfahrer heil über die Strecke zu kommen und dann !!IM VERPFLEGUNGSZELT!! umgerannt oder gar umgefahren zu werden.

Das kann man nur durch zwei Sachen entschärfen. Eine Laufbarriere die die Sportler wieder auf die richtige Bahn (in Richtung Wechselzone) lenken falls sie den richtigen Weg verlieren oder eine deutliche Durchsage des Veranstalters mit entsprechender Durchsetzung!

Ansonsten war das letztes Jahr eine Topleistung von euch so eine Veranstaltung durchzuziehen!! 

Zum Thema Streckenänderung kann ich nur mein Bedauern äußern wenn wirklich Singletrails den Anforderungen der Behörden zum Opfer gefallen sind! Jeder Meter Singletrail weniger ist eine dicker Seufzer wert. Die Variante "Schikane eingangs Wildgatter" zur Entschärfung der Gefahrenstelle finde ich recht umsetzungswert. Zumal bin ich der Meinung das Unfälle kaum zu verhindern sind auch wenn wir nur auf Asphalt fahren. 100.000 km Gesamtfahrleistung entsprechen wahrscheinlich 30 Jahre Radfahren eines Durchschnittsradler. Das das Sturz- und Verletzungsfrei abgeht wäre ein reines Wunder!

Gruß Georg


----------



## elcane (15. Juni 2011)

Nochmal kurz eine Meinung zur Stromdebatte. Grundsätzlich, Schön dass ein Lösungsansatz da ist. Jetzt liegt es an uns als Teilnehmer, dass es für alle reicht. Da viele sich im letzten Jahr keiner Schuld bewusst waren, hier ein paar Anregungen. 

Schaut bitte auf die Geräte die Ihr mit hin nehmt. Diese haben meist in der Nähe des Steckers ein Schild wo drauf steht was sie verbrauchen.  1000 W = 1kW. Ich denke mal, wenn jedes Team versucht eine Grenze von 3-4 kW nicht zu überschreiten, sollten wir alle hinkommen. Licht im Zelt ist zwar wichtig, aber eine klassische Glühlampe ist mehr eine Heizung als eine Lichtquelle. Hier stehen 60W bei der klassischen Lampe gegen 6-8W  bei einer Energiesparlampe. Mal davon abgesehen verbrauchen Fackeln und Kerzen keinen Strom. Ich denke auch Herd und Kühlschrank sollten tabu sein. Ich hoffe dass die, die in den letzten Jahren zu viel verbraucht haben auch nicht zuletzt daraus lernten, dass sie ebenfalls immer wieder im Dunkeln saßen. Ein letzter Tipp an alle anderen: Sollte der Strom wieder ständig ausfallen, einfach das wärmste Kabel am Generator kappen - im Zweifel mit dem Seitenschneider.


----------



## andy_j (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Da mein Teamkollege heute beim Training leider gestürzt ist und sich  dabei verletzt hat, wäre für dieses Wochenende kurzfristig der zweite  Platz (neben mir) in unserem Zweierteam zu haben.
Wenn du Interesse hast, dann melde dich per PN, alles weitere würden wir dann über´s Telefon klären.

Andy


----------



## elcane (16. Juni 2011)

^^ noch eine wichtige Sache die ich vergessen hab: Wickelt bitte eure Kabeltrommeln komplett ab. Aufgewickelte Kabeltrommeln sind nichts anderes als Spulen, diese verbrauchen Strom für nichts.


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo, um alle Stromnutzer mit diesen Infos zu versorgen, bietet es sich an diese Infos nocheinmal an jedem Stromkasten zu plakatieren. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## bfast01 (16. Juni 2011)

Also ganz kurz und knapp: Ich war jetzt eine Woche im Krankenhaus und kann daher nicht am Rennen teilnehmen.

Zu Vergeben gibt es einen Platz im 2er Team (egal ob m/w), alles organisiert und bezahlt, also einfach nur radeln mit dem Ziel durchkommen. Wer ernsthaft! will soll sich bei mir bis Freitag um 14Uhr per PN inkl. Handynr melden.


----------



## Padolomeus (19. Juni 2011)

Schee wars!

Die Strecke war doch noch besser als befürchtet. Die Anfangs recht feuchten Bedingungen sorgten je nach Geschwindigkeit für so manch kniffelige Situtation. Grade die Querqurzeln im Wildgattertrail abfährts. Wetter war stellenweise echt bescheiden: Samstag nachmittag grenzwertig kalt, dann die Regenschauer gestern und heute. Aber ich denke, es hätte noch dicker kommen können.
Was mir negativ in Erinnerung bleibt: nur EINMAL Nudeln essen?
Positiv: Echtzeitanzeige der Zischenzeiten, Verpflegungszelt.
Tja und in Summe: Trotz abgerissenem Schaltwerk unseres Startfahrers in Runde 1 und schwerer Sturz einer unserer Frauen in deren erster Runde, schafften wir immer noch den Posdestplatz - mit knapp 20 Sek. auf den Zweiten!

Grüße,
Pado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kris (19. Juni 2011)

Hi!

I have started for second time in Heavy 24 h race in Chemnitz. everything was good.
I'm lookin for some pictures of the race ... Maybe You have some links!


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Juni 2011)

wo gibt es denn die Ergebnisse?

jep,gefunden


----------



## derSilas (19. Juni 2011)

http://mtb-chemnitz.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=6&Itemid=6

denkbar einfach.


----------



## gickie (19. Juni 2011)

War mein erstes Rennen in Chemnitz und mein erstes 24h Rennen überhaupt - Einzelstarter. Muss sagen, dass ich von der Organisation her nicht meckern könnte. Den negativen Punkt von Pado, dass nur einmal Nudel essen drinnen war, kann ich von meiner Seite aus nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Denn wenn ich als Team an so einem Rennen teilnehme, muss ich mich meiner Meinung nach um die Versorgung schon selber kümmern bzw. macht es auch mehr Sinn. 24h lang nur Nudeln hält doch kein Mensch aus - ich war nicht mal dort essen, so nebenbei 

Mir gings sehr gut bis 3Uhr, jedoch spielte dann mein Knie nicht mehr mit bzw. der Allerwerteste verabschiedete sich, und ich konnte einige Runden fast nur im Stehen bewältigen.

Grüße und auf ein Neues im nächsten Jahr!
vom wahrscheinlich einzigen Österreicher am Start


----------



## racing_basti (20. Juni 2011)

Jep, nach anfänglichen Bedenken im Vorfeld ist das Rennen dann doch ganz gut geworden. 

Allerdings stellt sich mir wie jedes Jahr die Frage wieso die Startrunde mit in die Auswertung der "schnellsten Rennrunde" mit einbezogen wird. Die erste Runde ist ja ca. 500m kürzer. Damit kann schonmal nur ein Startfahrer diesen Sonderpreis gewinnen. Also dort ab nächsten Jahr lieber nur "richtige" Runden dafür auswerten. Dann hätten zumindest rein theoretisch alle Fahrer die Chance ;-)


----------



## gickie (20. Juni 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Also dort ab nächsten Jahr lieber nur "richtige" Runden dafür auswerten. Dann hätten zumindest rein theoretisch alle Fahrer die Chance ;-)


guter einwand! bringt mit als einzelstarter aber eh nix 

und vielleicht liest das ja jemand aus dem betroffenen achter team, dass sich in der nacht von einem cross-fahrer auf der langen geraden vor dem ersten trailstück hat ziehen lassen --> einfach nur unsportlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikec (20. Juni 2011)

Das Rennen war sehr gelungen. Die Echtzeitanzeige super und die Verpflegung im Zelt mit herzhaften Essen sehr gut. Anscheinend hat auch die Stromversorgung gut geklappt. Die neue Strecke gefiel mir gut, auch wenn sie jetzt noch mehr zur Drückerstrecke motierte. Der Wegfall des gefährlichsten Stückes am Wildgatter war eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Allerdings sind die Trophäen für die Podestler leider etwas plump und billig, wie bei der Siegerehrung zu sehen war. Da sah man in den letzten Jahren mehr Kreativität und Qualität.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. Juni 2011)

War mein erstes Mal in Chemnitz und bin im Focus 8er gestartet - geniale Veranstaltung und die Strecke ein Traum, bin davor nur in Duisburg und Steindorf gefahren und ich muss schon sagen, dass man Chemnitz wenigstens als MTB-Rennen bezeichnen kann im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderern 24H-Rennen 

Nur diese Minihügel am Anfang der Runde wurden zum Schluß iwie immer länger und länger und länger


----------



## mcnesium83 (20. Juni 2011)

@Kris:
for pictures take a look at the sportograf homepage!


----------



## Kris (20. Juni 2011)

mcnesium83 schrieb:


> @Kris:
> for pictures take a look at the sportograf homepage!



Yes I know, but there was many people with cameras on the track, maybe someone put the pictures in to the internet?


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juni 2011)

wenn der Veranstalter hier mitließt: mich würden mal die Gesamten Zahlen interessieren.
Also die Km und hm aber vorallem wie viele KG Obst und Wasser und so verbraucht wurden?


----------



## mcnesium83 (20. Juni 2011)

http://www.fast-zweirad-haus.de/ will upload some picture from the race in the next days.


----------



## Bike_Atze (20. Juni 2011)

Das Heavy24 war auch in diesem Jahr wieder eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung, gute Organisation, jederzeit ausreichend und gute Verpflegung, tolle Stimmung und auch die Stromproblematik scheint man in diesem Jahr gut hinbekommen zu haben.

Leider wurde das Gesamtbild am Abschluss der Veranstaltung bei der Siegerehrung doch etwas getrübt, aber 0815 Pokale für´n 5er aus dem Fanshop um die Ecke und Preise wie z.Bsp. ein Steuersatzdeckel für einen 2.Platz, sind für eine solche Großveranstaltung wie es das Heavy24 sein will absolut unwürdig und lassen etwas Detailliebe vermissen.

PS: Die Problematik der Startrunde bei der Wertung zur schnellste Runde wurde auch schon im letzten Jahr angesprochen, was aber leider keine Wirkung gezeigt hat. Die Einführungsrunde ist nunmal keine komplette Runde und sollte daher auch nicht für die Sonderwertung mit einbezogen werden um auch anderen Fahrern einen Chance zu geben welche nicht als Startfahrer ihres Teams antretten.


----------



## bikec (20. Juni 2011)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> Leider wurde das Gesamtbild am Abschluss der Veranstaltung bei der Siegerehrung doch etwas getrübt, aber 0815 Pokale für´n 5er aus dem Fanshop um die Ecke und Preise wie z.Bsp. ein Steuersatzdeckel für einen 2.Platz, sind für eine solche Großveranstaltung wie es das Heavy24 sein will absolut unwürdig und lassen etwas Detailliebe vermissen.



So krass wollte ich nicht ausdrücken, aber du hast vollkommen Recht. Die Pokale sind billigster Plunder. Leider. Wenn man als Einzelstarter sowas bekommen würde, könnte man sich glatt veralbert fühlen sich gut 500km und 6000hm gequält zu haben. Vor allem da es in den letzten Jahren schöne und hochwertigere Trophäen gegeben hat. Auch die Preise in Form eines Ahead-Deckels sind doch ein Witz ...


----------



## bikec (20. Juni 2011)

Und bitte limitiert für das nächste Jahr das Starterfeld. Es war zuoft zu eng. Und wenn 16er auf 26er Rundenzeiten treffen, ist das nicht nur für den Überholten nervig, stressig und gefährlich, sondern auch für den Überholenden. Mehr Qualität anstatt Quantität. Nicht immer ist mehr gleich besser. Mit der Startrunde sehe ich das genauso.


----------



## andy_j (20. Juni 2011)

bikec schrieb:


> Und bitte limitiert für das nächste Jahr das Starterfeld. Es war zuoft zu eng. Und wenn 16er auf 26er Rundenzeiten treffen, ist das nicht nur für den Überholten nervig, stressig und gefährlich, sondern auch für den Überholenden. Mehr Qualität anstatt Quantität. Nicht immer ist mehr gleich besser. Mit der Startrunde sehe ich das genauso.



1. Ich habe 1000 mal mehr Respekt vor Einzelfahrern mit 26er Zeiten, als vor 4er und 8er mit 16er Zeiten.
2. Es liegt IMMER in der Hand des Überholenden wie gefährlich ein Manöver ist, dabei muss ich auch immer damit rechnen, dass der vor mir Unsinn macht, sei es aus Übermüdung, Versehen oder Dummheit.
3. Das ist ein Spaß-Event, wir fahren hier um die Ehre nicht um schmucke Pokale.
4. Die rücksichtslose Fahrweise einiger Piloten eines namhaften Hauptsponsors des Events ist ein Kritikpunkt, welcher für mich noch vor den kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten wie unschönen Pokalen steht.

Sonst war es eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Zum Glück diesmal ohne schwere Stürze und das Wetter hat ja auch einigermaßen gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianvList (20. Juni 2011)

Limitierung ja okay, mehr sollten es wirklich nicht werden. Aber aus meiner Sicht haben die mit 26 Zeiten genauso ein Anrecht auf einen Start wie welche mit 16 Zeiten. So lange es eine Hobbyveranstaltung bleibt muss man als Schneller eben damit Leben und Rücksicht nehmen zumal sich viele mühe geben gut Platz zu machen. Am Ende bleibt es dabei der der überholt nun mal Rücksicht nehmen muss. Und nicht wie einige (wenige) sogar Richtung wegschubsen agieren. 

Ich habe jedenfalls vor einem Berufstätigen mit >40h Woche und 26 Zeiten mindestens genau so viel Resepekt wie einem Studenten mit 16 Zeiten...


----------



## bikec (20. Juni 2011)

andy_j schrieb:


> 4. Die rücksichtslose Fahrweise einiger Piloten eines namhaften Hauptsponsors des Events ist ein Kritikpunkt, welcher für mich noch vor den kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten wie unschönen Pokalen steht.



... wie jedes Jahr ... sonst hätten sie auch nicht gewonnen 

Ich meinte eigentlich, dass die Strecke zu voll ist. Ja es ist ein Hobbyrennen, dennoch sind zumindest die Top10 bis in die Fingerspitzen motiviert. Und glaube nicht, dass dies weniger der Fall ist, als bei Profifahrern. Trophäen und Prämien sind in der Hobbyklasse bestimmt kein Anreiz.


----------



## bikec (20. Juni 2011)

FlorianvList schrieb:


> Limitierung ja okay, mehr sollten es wirklich nicht werden. Aber aus meiner Sicht haben die mit 26 Zeiten genauso ein Anrecht auf einen Start wie welche mit 16 Zeiten. So lange es eine Hobbyveranstaltung bleibt muss man als Schneller eben damit Leben und Rücksicht nehmen zumal sich viele mühe geben gut Platz zu machen. Am Ende bleibt es dabei der der überholt nun mal Rücksicht nehmen muss. Und nicht wie einige (wenige) sogar Richtung wegschubsen agieren.
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls vor einem Berufstätigen mit >40h Woche und 26 Zeiten mindestens genau so viel Resepekt wie einem Studenten mit 16 Zeiten...



Leute, nicht gleich bockig werden. Ich bin ganz bei euch. ABER: es geht doch hier nicht um Einzelfahrer, sondern auch um Biker, welche aus fahrtechnischer Sicht und mangels passender Beleuchtung sehr langsam unterwegs sind. Und wenn das Univega kommt, wird es halt kritisch. Aus meiner Sicht waren alle langsameren Fahrer sehr sehr fair und sind auch teils von der Ideallinie runter gefahren. Danke. Aber es kann auch nicht sein, dass manche sagen, dass im Singletrail nicht überholt werden darf. Das ist doch Schmarn ... Ich finde es halt für alle Beteiligten nicht von Vorteil, wenn die "Hausmutti" mit Lizenzfahrern auf der Strecke ist. Da kommt es unter Garantie immer zu Problemen. Rücksicht hin oder her. Wenn die einfachen Kommandos von links und rechts falsch ausgelegt werden, kann es schon mal crashen. Und Ellebogen geht gar nicht. Wir hatten auch Kontakt mit den Fahrern in grau-gelb, also im schön breit machen


----------



## FlorianvList (20. Juni 2011)

Keine sorge sollte nicht bockig rüberkommen, sind ja am ende ähnlicher Meinung. 2010 gab es dazu dev. auch Experten die statt dem Ellenbogen gleich mal das ganze Bein respektive den Fuß ausgefahren haben


----------



## bikec (20. Juni 2011)

FlorianvList schrieb:


> Keine sorge sollte nicht bockig rüberkommen, sind ja am ende ähnlicher Meinung. 2010 gab es dazu dev. auch Experten die statt dem Ellenbogen gleich mal das ganze Bein respektive den Fuß ausgefahren haben



Ich kann das immer gar nicht glauben, dass man so krank drauf sein kann. Obwohl ich weiß, dass die Typen von Univega echt so drauf sein können. Dann tut es umso mehr weh, wenn man sieht, dass die ganz oben stehen.


----------



## bikec (20. Juni 2011)

Achso: postet bitte die Links, wo man noch Foto runterladen kann ... Wie jedes Jahr gab es ja wieder zahlreiche Hobbyfotografen auf der Strecke ... Vor lauten Blitzen hat man ja die Strecke gar nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## FlorianvList (20. Juni 2011)

wobei ich hier univega nicht beschuldigen kann und möchte. Wobei wir wieder beim Thema Startnummern zur Identifikation wären... am besten am Rücken beleuchtet ;-)


----------



## racing_basti (20. Juni 2011)

Ich stell nachher mal ein ungekürztes Video von meiner ersten Runde (ca. 21Uhr) ein. Die Runde war in 17:15min absolviert, d.h. in den Abfahrten war entsprechend Verkehr. Dort ist zumindest die eine Perspektive gut erkennbar  Interessant wäre ein (langsamer) (Einzel)-Fahrer mit Kamera an der Sattelstütze nach hinten gerichtet als Vergleich


----------



## FlorianvList (20. Juni 2011)

bitte basti, das wäre sehr interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (20. Juni 2011)

Also hier mal meine erste Runde beim Heavy24. Das ganze war schon in der Abenddämmerung 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25360216"]Heavy 24 Chemnitz 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Floyd0707 (20. Juni 2011)

@basti...

so ein Kandidat, der vorm Balken das Rad übergeben hat 

aber ich will jetzt kein Krümelkacker sein


----------



## racing_basti (20. Juni 2011)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> @basti...
> 
> so ein Kandidat, der vorm Balken das Rad übergeben hat
> 
> aber ich will jetzt kein Krümelkacker sein



jep, nach meiner ersten runde hat man mir das dann auch gesagt 

ich habs auch bewusst nicht rausgeschnitten


----------



## FlorianvList (20. Juni 2011)

ist das dein puls  cool da brauche ich keine musik zu...
am besten sind deine "danke"

also ich finde so ist das absolut okay!


----------



## Eisensau (20. Juni 2011)

Will dann mal auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Im Großen und Ganzen kann man den Rennmachern wirklich fast nur Lob zollen. Wirklich gut organisiert und alle Beteiligtenn sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Klar gibts immer irgendwo Kritikpunkte, aber wer von uns ist schon perfekt.

Weiß nicht von welchen Pokalen ihr sprecht aber dieses Jahr waren sie garantiert hochwertiger als im letzten Jahr. Hab beide bei mir zu stehen.
Was nicht heisst, das ein größerer Pokal mir nicht auch gefallen hätte.

Zum Thema Rücksicht auf der Strecke hab ich als Einzelfahrer natürlich ne Menge zu berichten. Schon unglaublich was man da in 24 Stunden so erlebt. Wobei ich hier mal für die Univega Fahrer ne Lanze brechen muss. Genau die habe ich fast durchweg als rücksichtsvoll empfunden und sehr oft für das Platz machen ein Danke zugerufen bekommen.
Das war auch insgesamt mein Eindruck das die meisten Mitsreiter rücksichtsvoll und freundlich waren. Allerdings gab es doch einige Experten die mal eben so ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste einfach draufhalten. Die schreien dann von hinten wie Gestörte und verlangen das man Platz macht wo kein Platz ist, statt mal 3 Meter abzuwarten. Auch für Einzelfahrer die nach 23 Stunden im Sattel vielleicht nur noch 24er Zeiten fahren geht es nämlich um Platzierungen und um wertvolle Sekunden. Da verlasse ich nicht auf Teufel komm raus die Ideallinie nur damit die 5 sec schneller sind. 

Zwei von diesen Vollpfosten hätten mich beinahe zu Sturz gebracht und das ziemlich bewusst. Aber wie gesagt bei wirklich 95% der Fahrer lief es wirklich sehr freundlich ab. Kurzer Zuruf von hinten, Platz gemacht, oft sogar ein Danke bekommen und alles war entspannt. Genauso hab ich es beim Überholen übrigens immer gemacht.

Das bei so einem Rennen dann auch Leute mitfahren deren MTB Technik limitiert ist, ist sicher ein Thema für sich. Aber auch diese Fahrer haben ihr Stargeld bezahlt und somit die gleichen Rechte bei der Streckennutzung wie die Cracks. Und eins sollte uns allen klar sein, ohne Leute die nur aus Spass an der Sache mitmachen würde so eine Veranstaltung niemals schwarze Zahlen schreiben. Und ohne schwarze Zahlen kein Heavy24!

Fürs nächste Jahr würde ich mir wünschen das es vielleicht schon am Freitag Abend Nudeln gibt, von mir aus auch gegen Bezahlung. Als Einzelfahrer hat man, zumindest wenn man durchfährt so garnichts von der Verpflegung und aufladen am Tag vorher ist schon sehr sinnvoll. 

Von mir gibts eine gute 2+ mit Tendenz zur 1 für die Rennmacher. 

Grüsse aus dem Norden


----------



## gogofax (21. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Überholen: Es gab bei mir in den 24 Stunden nur drei mal Probleme und zwar hatten die Überholenden die falsche Seite angesagt.   Hoffentlich Blinken diese Fahrer beim Autofahren nicht auch immer rechts um dann links ab zu biegen. 

Vorbildlich war dagegen die Ansage von einem Fahrer "Links gomdor vorbei", da wusste man auch gleich das er von Gorl-Morx-Stodt geradelt kommt 

Alles in allem war es eine sehr feine Veranstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikec (21. Juni 2011)

Ja danke kann man schon sagen. Habsch auch meistens gemacht, wenn einer von der Ideallinie einfach so runter gefahren ist. Respekt. Ja und links oder rechts bedeutet halt, dass man links oder rechts vorbeifährt, aber leider lesen das diejenigen, die das betrifft sicherlich nicht


----------



## schtrietfaidor (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

habe auch mal eine Runde zusammengeschnitten.






Aus der Perspektive mein erster Versuch


----------



## mhoellein (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde heute Abend mal ein Video reinstellen, wo die Kamera nach hinten gerichtet ist. Bin zwar kein Einzelstarter, aber langsam allemal


----------



## Padolomeus (21. Juni 2011)

gickie schrieb:


> nur einmal Nudel essen drinnen war, kann ich von meiner Seite aus nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Denn wenn ich als Team an so einem Rennen teilnehme, muss ich mich meiner Meinung nach um die Versorgung schon selber kümmern



Da muss ich wiedersprechen: Letztes Jahr gab es eine Essenskarte wo jeder Fahrer mehrmals damit essen gehen konnte. Darauf habe ich mich verlassen, dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder so ist. Das es dann anders war, hat mich für den Gesamtpreis einfach sehr geärgert. Aber das mit den Nudeln war ja auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt. In Summe trotzdem noch ein super Rennen.

Zum Thema Überholen: ich hatte als 8er Fahrer nie Probleme mit zu Überholenden. Wenn derjeniger vor mir halt grad nicht an die Seite konnte , dann wartestde halt kurz. Aber vorher laut ansagen "Links" und sich danach bedanken, sollte für jedne selbstverständlich sein. Selber wurde ich natürlich auch überholt - klar. Dabei ist mir nur ein Fahrer sehr negativ aufgefallen (Team leider unbekannt): dieser hat sich absichtlich mti Ellebogen und ohne vorher etwas zu rufen durchgedrängelt auf Teufel komm raus. Der ist auch meinen Teamkollegen negativ aufgefallen. Sowas hat mit Sport nichts zu tun und sollte auch geahndet werden. Zumal dadurch auch Unfälle schnell entstehen können.

Zum Thema 16 er Runden gegen 26er Runden: Heavy 24 ist kein Worldcup-Rennen o.ä. Das macht ja auch den Reiz aus. Wer es nicht schafft, mit langsameren Fahrern auf der Strecke zurecht zu kommen, hat hier nichts verloren. Der sollte dann lieber mal bei einem Bundesligarennen starten und sich dort überholen lassen !!

pado


----------



## GEORGEDD (21. Juni 2011)

bikec schrieb:


> ... Ich finde es halt für alle Beteiligten nicht von Vorteil, wenn die "Hausmutti" mit Lizenzfahrern auf der Strecke ist. Da kommt es unter Garantie immer zu Problemen. Rücksicht hin oder her. Wenn die einfachen Kommandos von links und rechts falsch ausgelegt werden, kann es schon mal crashen. Und Ellebogen geht gar nicht. Wir hatten auch Kontakt mit den Fahrern in grau-gelb, also im schön breit machen



Da fragt sich bloß wie du die Hausmuttis von den anderen trennen willst? Mit Qualifizierungsrennen im Vorfeld der Anmeldung oder Anmeldung nur mit einem qualifizierenden Ergebnis? Nicht ohne Grund gibt es Profirennen und nicht ohne Grund ist das Heavy24 ein Jedermannrennen wo jeder antreten kann der Lust hat. Ich persönlich habe dieses Jahr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dies lag daran das sich selbst bergab und an engen Strecken alle größte Mühe gegeben haben Platz zu machen. Des Weiteren habe ich nach den mehrmaligen Problemen mit dem großen U dieses Jahr nur faire Fahrer erlebt  Allerdings bin ich nicht 100% aussagekräftig denn abwärts kriegen mich nicht mal die "Werksteams" 
Das Schlechtreden der Leistung der U-Fahrer schlägt mir auch ein bisschen auf den Magen. Die Jungs müssen hart arbeiten um dorthin zu kommen wo sie sind (Sponsoring etc.). Ein 8kg-Carbonhardtail macht noch keinen 16min-Fahrer aus. Ich habe fast das Gefühl da spricht ein wenig der Neid aus einigen Fahrern!
Die Streckenänderung habe ich sehr bedauert. Jeder Meter Singletrail weniger tut weh! Natürlich ist es vielleicht sicherer die schwierigeren Stellen rauszunehmen. Allerdings sollte sich jeder bewusst sein ein Mountainbikerennen zu fahren. Leute die über Wurzeln etc. schimpfen sind da eben nicht so gut aufgehoben und sollten mal in Richtung Crossrad/Rennrad schielen im glücklich zu werden.
Zu meinem Bedauern muss ich feststellen dass das Gerücht über den Crossradfahrer der Nachts ein oder mehrerer Fahrer über die Schotterstrecke gezogen hat wirklich wahr ist! Wie man (ganz abgesehen von der Nichtwürdigung der sportlichen Leistung anderer Fahrer) solch ein Verhalten vor sich selbst rechtfertigen kann wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben!!!!!
Unsere Vorgabe "vorderes Drittel" haben wir knapp erreicht und das macht mich mehr als zufrieden! Und das Beste ist ich habe es mir fair erkämpft!!!

GB

PS: Gratulation Marcus für eure Platzierung! Respekt!
PPS: Danke für die tolle Veranstaltung an alle Helfer und Organisatoren!!!


----------



## bikec (21. Juni 2011)

Ach Mensch. Es geht doch nicht um Qualifizierungsrennen oder ähnliches. Es tut mir um die schwächeren Fahrer bzw. Mädels leid die durch unfaire Fahrweise wie Abdrängen gefährdet werden. Ich habe selber erlebt, wie manche vor Angst gleich in den Busch abbiegen nur weil man von hinten links ruft. Das meinte ich mit "Hausmuttis". Nix abwertendes oder dergleichen, sondern einfach die Kluft und damit verbundene Verängstigung der schwächeren Fahrer bergab.

Zum Thema U-Fahrer kann man verschiedene Dinge berichten. Aber am besten redet ihr mal Biehler (Sieger 2010) direkt. Die können interessante Sachen berichten. Ein unserer Fahrer hat auch netten Kontakt mit einem U-Fahrer. Wir sprechen also aus direkter Erfahrung, und wir waren sicherlich nicht die langsamten auf der Strecke. Aber sei es drum. Mit Neid hat das nix zu tun, weil es deutlich schnellere Fahrer als die von U gab - innerhalb der Top10 jeder Kategorie. Und außerdem sieht man die achso tollen Werkfahrer bei keinem größeren MTB-Event?!


----------



## GEORGEDD (21. Juni 2011)

bikec schrieb:


> Ach Mensch. Es geht doch nicht um Qualifizierungsrennen oder ähnliches. Es tut mir um die schwächeren Fahrer bzw. Mädels leid die durch unfaire Fahrweise wie Abdrängen gefährdet werden. Ich habe selber erlebt, wie manche vor Angst gleich in den Busch abbiegen nur weil man von hinten links ruft. Das meinte ich mit "Hausmuttis". Nix abwertendes oder dergleichen, sondern einfach die Kluft und damit verbundene Verängstigung der schwächeren Fahrer bergab.
> 
> Zum Thema U-Fahrer kann man verschiedene Dinge berichten. Aber am besten redet ihr mal Biehler (Sieger 2010) direkt. Die können interessante Sachen berichten. Ein unserer Fahrer hat auch netten Kontakt mit einem U-Fahrer. Wir sprechen also aus direkter Erfahrung, und wir waren sicherlich nicht die langsamten auf der Strecke. Aber sei es drum. Mit Neid hat das nix zu tun, weil es deutlich schnellere Fahrer als die von U gab - innerhalb der Top10 jeder Kategorie. Und außerdem sieht man die achso tollen Werkfahrer bei keinem größeren MTB-Event?!



Ganz ruhig Markus, auch wenn ich dich in Hinblick auf die Hausmuttis zitiert habe...das sollte keine Kritik sein!
Das Hausmuttiproblem ist bei einem Jedermannrennen immanent. Das wirst du nicht lösen können...mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, weder beim Überholen noch beim Überholtwerden habe ich dieses Jahr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach war es viel besser und fairer als das Jahr zuvor! Anscheinend haben die Aufrufe zur Rücksicht gefruchtet (Mein Eindruck)
Das mit dem Neid war auch nicht auf dich gemünzt!
Nur bei der Siegerehrung ging jedes mal ein Raunen um wenn ein Preis an ein Univega-Team ging. Das man automatisch ein Arsch ist wenn man bei Univega fährt, kann irgendwie auch nicht sein! Das der Teambetreuer von Univega bei der Verlosung plötzlich allen Teams angehörte (mein Eindruck) und deren Preise abstaubte, während die anderen schon in der Sauna saßen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt! Die Verlosung ist nur für anwesende, das sollte man respektieren!

...zusammenfassend...viel Licht und wenig Schatten

..freu mich auf 2012!

GB


----------



## bikec (21. Juni 2011)

Jepp hatte auf der Strecke auch nie Probleme ... war super fair!!!


----------



## Kris (21. Juni 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/zarymtb2009/VHeavy24HMTBRaceChemnitzNiemcy#

some pictures from my team....


----------



## stunni (22. Juni 2011)

@ racing basti
Sehr starkes Video 

Bin sogar selbst mit drauf, als du an mir vorbeigesaust bist bei Minute 17:40 auf dem Video. Da habe ich kurz zurückgeschaut vor der Kurve der Staumauer und dich gesehen und gleich Platz gemacht für die schnelleren.


Insgesamt ein schönes Rennen, das einzigste was gestört hat war die fehlende Zeitanzeige an der Strecke. Als Einzelfahrer hatte man keine Chance, nach der Uhrzeit zu schauen.

Ich hatte leider bereits in der 2. Runde einen Platten und habe mir die Felge hinten ramponiert. Bin rund 5 km die Strecke entlang gejoggt bis zum Ziel. Nachts dann noch ein Sturz.
Die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen den Einzelsrtatern und den Teams war schon richtig heftig !
Teilweise habe ich als Einzelstarter ein paar Leute aus den Teams über die Waldautobahn gezogen, das hat mich schon ein wenig angestunken.

Muss mir mal die Bilder der anderen User reinziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elcane (22. Juni 2011)

auch @ basti: Welche Kamera benutzt du? Richtig gute Qualität.


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Juni 2011)

ich denke er benutzt die Go!Pro...Zumindest sie die Qualität meiner sehr ähnlich


----------



## racing_basti (22. Juni 2011)

Ja, das war eine GoPro HD die ich mir ausgeliehen hatte.


----------



## Kallesurf (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich fande alles in allem war das ein schönes WE. Hatte selbst mal einen etwas langsameren im ersten Singeltrail vor mir und hinter mir Univega, glaube der hat einmal gerufen (war zu laut da) ist aber dann brav hinter mir geblieben und gewartet, da alle ja nicht wirklich langsam waren gings halt nicht. Sonst haben die immer ganz nett gerufen. Ich kann die Aufregung also nicht verstehen.
basti's Video ist toll, ist ja schon fast anstrengend so viel zu rufen 
In ein paar Wochen sind die 24h am Nürgurgring, alle die mal sehen wollen wie langsam mit schnell zusammen geht kann ich das nur empfehlen.
Im übrigen sollten alle froh sein das Univega dieses Rennen sponsert und nicht die Fahrer ausbuhen (das ist unsportlich), das ist ein Jedermannsrennen, da sollte man alle gefahrenen Zeiten respektieren, bin selber Ü40 unterwegs und habe jedem Platz gemacht.


----------



## cinellist (23. Juni 2011)

Anbei finden sich ein paar Fotos, die ein Kollege von mir freundlicherweise gemacht hat.
https://picasaweb.google.com/tschensinger/Heavy24

Zum Thema Überholen:

Für mich als Einzelstarter kann ich sagen, dass das Überholen der Teams auf den vorderen Plätzen durchweg fair war und damit möchte ich explizit auch die Univega-Teams einschließen. 

Allerdings wäre es schön wenn die Gruppe der Testosteron-gepeitschten, übermotivierten Hobbyfahren sich das nächste mal die Regeln noch mal zu Herzen nehmen würde:
- es gibt durchaus zwei Seiten zum Überholen, links und rechts, das heißt man brüllt den links Fahrenden nicht auf die rechte Seite
- der Langsamere ermöglicht das Überholen schnellerer Fahrer, aber der Überholende hat kein Recht die Ideallinie für sich zu beanspruchen
- es ist extrem hilfreich wenn nicht nur der erste Fahrer einer überholenden Gruppe ein akustisches Signal gibt, sondern auch die Folgenden
- bei Einzel- und Zweierteams ist nach 20 Stunden davon auszugehen, dass deren Konzentration nicht mehr zu vollen 100% gewährleistet ist, man sollte als Überholender doch etwas mehr als zwei Finger breit Platz lassen

Wie gesagt, die etablierten Teams haben fair überholt und konnten trotz Podestplatz auch beim vorbeifahren noch zwei Worte wechseln


----------



## Firestriker (23. Juni 2011)

Hatte auch das Glück dieses Jahr mitfahren zu dürfen.

Wegen Überholen, ist mir bloß einmal vorgekommen das mich einer der wenigen Überholenden  einfach weggedrengt hat ohne ein Wort zu sagen, das fand ich unschön. 
Aber die Leute die ich Überholt habe, da habe ich Mich angekündigt und wenn es nicht ging dann bin ich eben dahintergeblieben.
So sollte es laufen bei einem 24h Rennen.

Sonst war es ein geiles Event, vorallendingen die Nachtatmosphäre mit den Scheinwerfern auf der Strecke. 
Werde nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder starten.


----------



## mhoellein (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

so hier noch das Video, hat etwas länger gedauert. Ich musste es an vielen Stellen schneller laufen lassen, damit ich die max. 15 Minuten bei Youtube einhalte.


----------



## derSilas (24. Juni 2011)

Interessante Perspektive, was man da alles sieht. Z.B. bei 1:08, wie der Herr mit der Nummer 101 (danke an HD) vom Team Zwölfender mehrfach wie selbstverständlich seinen Müll in den Wald schmeißt...

Zitat aus den AGBs:
Müll:
Es ist strengsten verboten und unter Androhung des Ausschlusses des gesamten Teams untersagt, Müll in den Wald oder ins Fahrerlager zu werfen. Bitte nutzt die dafür bereitgestellten Müllcontainer auf dem Veranstaltungsgelände.

Da lassen sich sicher die Ergebnisse noch ein bisschen korrigieren...


----------



## bikec (24. Juni 2011)

derSilas schrieb:


> Interessante Perspektive, was man da alles sieht. Z.B. bei 1:08, wie der Herr mit der Nummer 101 (danke an HD) vom Team Zwölfender mehrfach wie selbstverständlich seinen Müll in den Wald schmeißt...
> 
> Zitat aus den AGBs:
> Müll:
> ...



Wie bist du denn drauf. Sicherlich ist es nicht sonderlich glücklich den Müll in den Wald zu schmeißen, aber mit Änderung der Ergebnisse zu drohen. Naja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (24. Juni 2011)

Hm, ich finds eher lustig, wenns so durch Zufall jmd. auf Cam hat. Und drohen tu ich sicher nicht, das tut ja der Veranstalter. (siehe Agbs oder oben)

Öko- / umweltfreak bin ich sicher nicht, Dafür bin ich viel zu ignorant.


----------



## gickie (24. Juni 2011)

bikec schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn drauf. Sicherlich ist es nicht sonderlich glücklich den Müll in den Wald zu schmeißen, aber mit Änderung der Ergebnisse zu drohen. Naja ...



ergebnisse zu ändern ist sicherlich hart, aber sag, wie willst du solche teilnehmer sonst dazu bringen, die riegel-verpackung wieder in das trikot zu geben anstatt in den wald zu werfen.
ist doch wirklich nichts dabei noch einmal in die tasche zurückzugreifen!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juni 2011)

..wer sagt denn das es Riegel Verpackung war?
Vielleicht war es ein 50.-â¬ Schein?
Oder ne Bananenschale?


----------



## bikec (24. Juni 2011)

Man wird es nie unterbinden können ... am besten wie fast überall eine Müllzone auf der Strecke einrichten ...


----------



## stunni (24. Juni 2011)

@ cinellist
Sehr schöne Bilder sind da dabei. Da sind ja die 3 Einzelfahrer vom Tead Radfabrik groß im Bilde. Die haben ein sehr sehr gutes Gesamtergebnis bei den Einzelstartern erreicht, Hut ab


----------



## mhoellein (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hier mal noch ein schneller Zusammenschnitt mit Musik und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (25. Juni 2011)

Schönes Video
In Chemnitz braucht man noch ein MTB.


----------



## Torschti (25. Juni 2011)

Eine Woche ist fast rum und ich habe mit Interesse die Filme und Fotos mir angeschaut - dank euch für die vielen Gimmicks.
Da möchte ich meine auch gerne für die Gemeinschaft zur Verfügung stellen:
https://picasaweb.google.com/108443014710191827481/Heavy24Chemnitz2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCKG3tbS9nrvWFw

Erst einmal noch ein großes Dankeschön an die Orga. Es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht in Chemnitz dabei zu sein. Danke, danke, danke.

Die Diskussionen bzgl. Überholen sind schon interessant. Das ganze nennt sich doch Rennen, also gibt es auch Überholmanöver. Damit muss jeder der teilnimmt rechnen. Das einige Manöver nicht so glücklich erscheinen liegt ja dann doch im Auge des Betrachters - Überholender/überholt Werdender. Ich fand es dieses Jahr sehr fair und alle haben gegenseitig Respekt gezollt. Hochachtung nochmal an die Einzelstarter und Zweierteams.
 Starke Leistung

Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## Floyd0707 (25. Juni 2011)

Dank für die ganzen Bilder Torsten.

Ich bin auch mit drauf

Viele Grüße Danny von den M&M´s


----------



## stunni (26. Juni 2011)

Danke an all die Bilder und Videos  Klasse !


----------



## scotty33 (3. Dezember 2011)

Sind das erste Mal dort am Start, im 4er und 2er Team. Sonst immer München und Duisburg.
Wird mal Zeit für was anderes und haben viel Gutes gehört.
_________________
Gruß Stefan
http://scale-stefan.blogspot.com/
Prowell Team Harzblut


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Dezember 2011)

viel spaß ist ne schöne Strecke


----------

